# 7



## abraxas (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Josh66 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooohh...  It's almost like a Jeep grill.  

:thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Mar 19, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Ooohh...  It's almost like a Jeep grill.
> 
> :thumbup:



Kind of like it got some spinach stuck in its teeth?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 19, 2009)

...Can't say my Jeep has never had any vegetation stuck in it's teeth.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 19, 2009)

Works for me.


----------



## timethief (Mar 20, 2009)

nice. but im not sure about the crop.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 20, 2009)

I find it perfect like that

beautiful


----------



## abraxas (Mar 20, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> ...Can't say my Jeep has never had any vegetation stuck in it's teeth.



So, no crop circles?



Seefutlung said:


> Works for me.



Thanks.  I'm trying to get sort of an illusion out of it.



timethief said:


> nice. but im not sure about the crop.



Thank you.  



Al-Wazeer said:


> I find it perfect like that
> 
> beautiful



Thanks!


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 20, 2009)

...


----------



## abraxas (Mar 20, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> Is it just me or are those looming plant-men bearing down on the invading photographer?



Might be


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2009)

What now: Might be just Bjorkfiend - or might (indeed) be looming down on the photographer? 

Anyhow: a) what a find! I can't say I've ever seen anything like this before, starting with the trees, and continued with their arrangement and all and b) I really like how the sky becomes almost black towards the top, but c) I don't understand how the clouds could become this way, what gave them this very peculiar blur?


----------



## abraxas (Mar 21, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> What now: Might be just Bjorkfiend - or might (indeed) be looming down on the photographer?
> ...



Probably 



LaFoto said:


> ...
> Anyhow: a) what a find! I can't say I've ever seen anything like this before, starting with the trees, and continued with their arrangement and all and b) I really like how the sky becomes almost black towards the top, but c) I don't understand how the clouds could become this way, what gave them this very peculiar blur?



I've been thinking about this for some time now and finally got some incentive to give it a shot.  I've been trying to figure out a way to make a better effect out of, or exagerate, what happens to quickly moving clouds during multiple exposures. This shot is a three exposure HDR taken with a wide angle (10mm) lens.  I tilted the lens forward to increase distorion as much as possible.  Ok, so I process the exposures, and convert to black and white.  Next I corrected the lens distortion which helped to blend the clouds a touch. After that I masked the clouds and used a gaussian blur. Not much to it.

Besides the effect of the clouds moving quickly by, the trees are dead still.  The contrast between the sky and the background behind the trees (white dry lakebed with haze and deep blue sky above) was designed to play a trick on the initial viewing, making the white parts look like the objects rather than the spaces between them.  Get the viewer to do a second take on it.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 21, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> ...Can't say my Jeep has never had any vegetation stuck in it's teeth.


Yeah, keep the Jeep at the mall where it belongs.  Leave the tough stuff for the Toyotas :mrgreen:

@abraxas, nice family portrait. You cut off Aunt Bess' and Uncle Ernie's hair on the sides again...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe some misunderstanding...

I *can't* say my Jeep has never had any vegetation stuck in it's teeth - because it has.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah ha, I see it now, silly me.

Should still leave that tough stuff to the Toyotas.  I guess what you are saying is, you do.  Just toying around in open fields with the Jeep getting the vegetation in its teeth while leaving the serious mud bogging and rock crawling to the Toyotas,   .


----------



## abraxas (Mar 21, 2009)

I own a Jeep, Toyota and a Nissan.  I like them all and really don't want to hear it. Take it private or something.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 21, 2009)

i like it, my first thought before read any of the post was that it was nightime timed exposure


----------



## abraxas (Mar 21, 2009)

Jeff Canes said:


> i like it, my first thought before read any of the post was that it was nightime timed exposure



Thanks Jeff.  Look familiar at all?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 23, 2009)

a little bit :lmao:


----------

